# How Much Sleep Is Too Much?



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Last week, we lost my father in law and Rosie had to spend a full week staying with the vet for boarding. She can't go to a friend's anymore or a kennel as her vaccinations are all expired, and she is just too old and her immune system is too weak to handle them.

Got her home last night (oh, how I hated having to leave her and missed her so), and all she seems interested in is sleeping on her "special bed" of a folded over 6 lb sleeping bag.

I'm a little concerned that this is a bit too much sleeping. Or is she just needing her bedroom place for better comfort? I know her hind quarters are getting pretty stiff and the extreme cold weather we've been having hasn't helped.

Like everybody else here, we get a little goosy about changes in habits.

FYI, Rosie is two months past 13.5 years.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I've not had an older dog (Brooks is 5 and if he sleeps any more than he already does, he'll never get up!), but I do have a 15+ year old cat. I have noticed that in cold weather, she sleeps a lot more than in warm weather. When we have a warm day, in the middle of winter, she will be outside walking around or lying in the sun. But on a cold day, she sleeps most of the time


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

She may not have slept well while she was boarded. Senior do tend to sleep a lot, and she may be catching up. I wouldn't be too concerned if she is normal when she is awake. 

Sorry for the loss of your FIL. 

Congrats on the love of a good old girl, and I am referring to the dog.  You hang in there Rosie.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks. I also think her joints are a bit stiff with the super cold weather we've been having and the heat retaining softer bed is just her keeping comfortable.

Thanks for the thoughts on dad. Now we are waiting word on my mother in law. The last few months have been pretty rough and I feel terrible for my wife and her family, not to mention how much we have had to neglect our wonderful old golden girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's very common for them to sleep a LOT the first 3 or 4 days after they've been away from home, even the young dogs. The older ones can take even longer to "catch up on their sleep".


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry about your family's loss.

As for your doggie sleeping, I always find that my girl sleeps long and hard after she's been away. I think that even though she loves the people who take care of her, and their dogs, there is a higher level of anxiety when a dog is sleeping away from its familiar people and surroundings. Takes a couple of days to catch up.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, we had several inches of new snow overnight and Rosie "helped" me do the sidewalk and driveway cleanup today. She was happy as all get out romping and playing in the snow. She rolled herself white!

:lol:

Haven't seen her off her bed since dinner time.

I guess when we get that old, it takes a lot of energy and sleep helps them catch up.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

And......she ended up having a very restless night.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

And.....

Came home from work and Rosie couldn't get up tonight. Another round of vestibular syndrome and congested lungs. Emergency trip to the vet and its snowing like crazy.

This was the first time that the vet has asked me about final arrangements.

:sadwavey:

We are also waiting for word to leave for my mother in law's funeral, a week after we buried my father in law. 

:bawling:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. Rosie is clearly a part of your heart.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I also give my condolences to your wife and you on the loss of both her parents.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Duckdog, I'm sorry for the multiple sorrows in your family. In the midst of all of this, how teribly stressful that your beloved old girl isn't feeling well. If you need to leave her at the vet, maybe you should take her sleeping bag bed with her. Hope she's back on her feet quickly....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about both your MIL and FIL, and I really hope that Rosie hangs in there. I'm glad you got to see her happy and romping around in the snow like that! 

Hoping for some good news to start heading your way. Will keep you and Rosie in our thoughts.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Quick update. Rosie is doing much better after 24 hours of NSAIDS and antibiotics. Looks like the vestibular involvement hit again. She is holding her head level, eating well, her temperature is up to normal. Yes, I said up. She had a sub normal temp when I got her to he vet last night. The congestion in the left lung is still a little worrisome, but she seems to be on her way to healing up again, but we certainly aren't out of the woods, yet.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, and don't you wish that these wonderful dogs would let us know when they don't feel well? A whimper, a cough, .........something?

No outward indication from Rosie ever when she is getting sick.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

duckdog said:


> Oh, and don't you wish that these wonderful dogs would let us know when they don't feel well? A whimper, a cough, .........something?
> 
> No outward indication from Rosie ever when she is getting sick.


They're such dear souls. It's like they just don't want US to feel bad.

I'm glad to hear she's improving.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wanted to stop in and let you know I am thinking about you and your family. So much to go through all at once. 

Just a note... I hate the month of Feb. Hang in there.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, in two weeks and one day, we have lost both of my in laws. 

Life is so unfair at times, but they had lived very full lives into their 80s and saw their great grandchildren. We have been so blessed to be well into our 50s and have had all of our parents with us to now.

Rosie is much stronger tonight, but will need to stay at the vet clinic until at least Monday. I took her brush and we had some quality time with it. She loved that so much, and was able to stand up through a good 45 minutes of gentle, but thorough, brushing.


----------

